# Installing a 7" Full touch screen Double Din Head unit, IDEAS!??



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Found Crutchfield to be very honest with aftermarket installation and providing the full installation kit. Would also have the question as to whether that new radio will also duplicate the programming functions of the OE radio.

They just had to make these new radios a part of the data link system with all these additional programming features. Then they added ID codes to the radios that must match the BCM before they will work, yet another question to ask. Really don't know why they do this, actually I do, went to a police auction in town, had a bunch of these ripped out by desperate druggies. Only these kind of people are dumb enough to swipe radios of this type, OE radios are worthless to anyone else. Besides, these were mess, ripped out instead of carefully taken out.

Most I would do, just me, is stick with the OE radio, get better speakers and external amplifiers. Also just me, not very hot on smudge screens with like my smart phone or GPS. Your body has to have a small electrostatic discharge for these things to work that kind of disappears on cool moist days. Have to wear a polyester jacket and rub my fingers on it to get enough of a charge to use my phone. But okay in a home environment. 

Sure others have opinions on this subject.

Another thing with using an OEM radio with an external amplifier is searching to see if it has an external amplifier output to switch it on and off. Got around this on one vehicle by adding a 10 milliohm resister in series with the power lead to that does not affect the operation. It's voltage change with the radio on would trigger an op amp circuit that would drive a relay to switch on and off that external amplifier. Have to do that or wake up to a dead battery.


----------



## zsmith_32 (Jun 13, 2013)

Is there a harness you can buy for the reae deck speakers? Also would I have to install an amp? I really don't want it to be spliced wires I'd rather install all oem harness


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You'll need an amp for the rear deck speakers. You may also want to use an amp for the rear door speakers.


----------



## Nosman (Apr 28, 2013)

You may also want to consider one of these units

CAR DVD Player Navigation System GPS PIP RDS Navi FOR Chevrolet Cruze 2008 2012 | eBay

I have had one of these units in each of my last 2 vehicles and to honest for the price they can't be touched. The user interfaces are getting better although they still have a few little annoyances. I had direct fit units in my 09 Corolla XRS and in my Speed3 and they both worked very well for the money spent, you definitely won't get all of these features from any top brand manufacturer without selling your first born or re-mortgaging the house. In fact there probably aren't ANY of the top manufacturers even making one like it.


----------



## zsmith_32 (Jun 13, 2013)

Is there a way to set up an amp and rear door speaker amp without splicing wires

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jondx52 (Jan 13, 2015)

I just installed a Clarion NX404 from crutchfield. I got it in and working just fine. I lost the functions on the smaller above screen that displayed the climate controls etc. Anyone have any ideas if there is a way to get the climate control display back??


----------

